# Kayak Kevin Returns



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Kevin called this afternoon and he’s reached the campground on North Landing River. We’re meeting at West Neck Marina Saturday morning at nine so I can help him get through West Neck Creek and the VB Canal. We’ll need all the help we can get! He’ll stay in a friend’s yard at the corner of the Wolfsnare Creek and the Eastern Branch of the Lynnhaven (the place with a lighthouse on the dock) Saturday evening. Then, we’re going to meet at 7 on the River, pick up anyone whose interested in joining at the Crab Creek beach around 8 then proceed out the inlet, up the Bay and into Little Creek. He said he’ll wait up for us slackers. Kevin will land at the marina next to the Little Creek Bridge (across from Taylor’s) before noon. His friends and family will be there to greet him with suds and grub. Hope you will be there, too. 

Ric
289-5136


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Ric, I will join you at crab creek/lesner at 8:00.
Question If we paddle all the way to little creek how do we get back to our vehicals? Thats a long paddle both ways. I'm not in that good of shape.


Robert
531-6495


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Glad to see he made it back safe. I bet he has one hell of a story he can tell his kids now!


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Jason, I was lucky enough to hear some of his stories. He had an adventure that's way beyond the ordinary. I just sat there listening with my mouth hanging open. Most of us can't even comprehend what he did.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Betcha this would make a great novel...err a movie of tha week(mini series)....Congrats,Krazy Kev!!!


----------

